# D200 Vs D90



## Kirk (Apr 19, 2011)

I like to shoot landscape and potraits.
But I want to get into shooting macro of bugs
Is the D90 worth the two hundred more dollars?
Or would that be better spent on lenses?
And also is the d200 much better then the D80


----------



## Ccauceg (Apr 19, 2011)

Well I know for a fact that the nikon d200 is way better than the d80. The d90 is a pretty sweet camera but so is the d200, I would not know what to pick in that situation. I would consult some of Thom Hogans reviews he seems to know what he is talking about when it comes to camera choice. Thom Hogan's Nikon Field Guide and Nikon Flash Guide


----------



## KmH (Apr 20, 2011)

About the only advantage the D90 would have over a D200 is better high ISO performance.

Otherwise, the D200 has a magnesium alloy weather sealed body. The D90 is all plastic.

The D200 is a prosumer level camera, the D90 is an entry-level camera.

Being a prosumer level camera the D200 has some things the D90 doesn't have. The D200 uses CF cards, has selectable Raw capture options including uncompressed, a 1/8000 shutter, can meter with pre-AF lenses, has 10-pin remote and flash sync (for portraiture lighting) terminals on camera, 9 auto brackets, 5 frames per second continuous shooting for up to 37 JPEG or 22 RAW images, more external controls (if you know the controls, you don't have to remove your eye from the viewfinder to look up and make adjustments in a menu).

All in all the D200 is a


----------



## ghache (Apr 20, 2011)

being able to shoot higher iso is not the only advantage of the d90, shooting macro, the zoomable 3 inch screen will be a plus compared to the ****ty screen the d200 has.


----------

